# Which .45 acp to get for Bullseye



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Guize,
I'm looking for a .45 for Bullseye shooting. I would strongly prefer something that is not 1911 style. What is there that is accurate enough or can be made accurate enough for Bullseye. I don't plan to reload.

Thanks for your opinions.

-terry


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you don't get a answer here try sending a private message to Benzbuilder. He shoots Bullseye.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Hi Guize,
> I'm looking for a .45 for Bullseye shooting. I would strongly prefer something that is not 1911 style. What is there that is accurate enough or can be made accurate enough for Bullseye. I don't plan to reload.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> ...


The most accurate pistol that I have shot is my USP Tactical .45. It has some nice features that makes it a very accurate weapons system. I can consistently get 5 rounds within 1" at 12 yards. This is from a standing un-supported position shooing bottom of the line ammunition. I do not shoot bullseye and I bet there are some much better choices out there so don't flame me!

Here is a pic of mine


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello tharmer. If you are serious about bullseye, you really should look into the 1911 style guns. They are usually the only ones you see at a match. At our last match a newbie brought his XD45. Pitiful, I think he scored 500 oujt of a possible 900. That would be OK if you never want to advance your classification. My best advice is to get a good .22, A Browning or Ruger. Next get yourself a good qoulity .45 1911 with good click adjustable sights. You can always upgrade later to a red dot. Another point about 1911 guns, is that you can customize them so easilly. and there are plenty of smiths out there that can do what you want. Just ask around the club where you shoot, If they have a bullseye program, there is bound to be one or two smiths that shoot with them. Eventually, you will learn to do your own smithing, it just comes with the territory. I don't know what you have been told, but, you dont have to reload to shoot in bullseye. There is a company here in Bama that will load you rounds any way that you want. All you have to do is recover brass. they will reload for about .15 a round. Their name is ZERO. check them out. There are other guns that you could have accurized to shoot bullseye. But, by the time you buy the gun, and have the work done, you could have bought a Les Baer and have money left over. My advice is to get a Kimber to get you started. The Custom Target II is a good one. I have one and it'll shoot less than 3" @ 25yds. That's good enough to get you started. Sorry, I tend to ramble on when I talk about the Bullseye game. I truly do love this sport. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, Benzbuilder.

I think I am going to like Bullseye as well. I just bought a Buck Mark (URX Stainless 5.5) and have just finished breaking in the barrel. Then I found out I need a .45 too. Sigh. Do you think a Sigarms P220 would get me started for the first year? Kimbers cost so much. I'd like to shoot for a year to see how serious I really get but if I end up with a dog of a .45, I probably won't really know how serious I get.

I appreciate all your comments. If you really think there is no other option, I'll start looking for 1911 smt022 ) types. I'm sure I'll have to buy used though for either P220 or 1911.

-terry


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Terry,
You are welcome. I will try to help as much as I can. I would suggest a gun show. It will be your best bet to find a good used gun. You will need adjustable sights at the least. The Taurus PT1911 comes to mind. Although, I am not sure about the sights. The Taurus can be had NIB for less than $500. If you do get serious about this very challenging sport you can always move up later. If you get a used gun, make sure that it is tight. I mean very little barrel to slide movement, and slide to frame movement. An easy way to tell is to pick it up and shake it if it is loose it will rattle. Now, just because it is tight, doesn't mean it's accurate. But, a tight gun is genarally better to start with to accurize. My first .45 was a Colt Govt series 70. I found it used at a gun show. I chose it because it was the only .45 that had adjustable sights. When I showed it to the pres of my club. Htold me that the sight was worth as much as the gun. It was made by Giles 45 shop. A true master caraftsman in the 45 bullseye community. I wound up trading the sight to him in exchange for him to accurize 2 pistols and mounting a Clark slide mount scope rail on my govt. Trust me when I say that you will be happier in bullseye with a 1911 style pistol. These guys (smiths) have been refining this pistol for a long time. It still amazes me that I have a pistol that shoots 2' groups @ 50 yds. I don't think that any other pistol that I own can even compare to it. I hope this helps.







My Kimber Custom Target II







MyColt Govt Ser 70 (Baby)







My Colt Gold Cup

Later
Wayne


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks again. I've researched the Taurus PT1911 a bit and it looks like it will be just what I need. Reviews are good for it. 

I'll head to Seattle to try one out and see how it feels. I expect all the 1911s feel about the same though.

-terry


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder, how do you think the USPT would compare to them 1911's?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Benzbuilder, how do you think the USPT would compare to them 1911's?


Gunut, I have no idea. When I get a chance to shoot one I can give a more informed opinion. One thing that comes to mind, though, is the polymer frame. They tend to be more difficult to retain their accuracy. I would like to see how the barrel lockup is achieved, as that is a significant factor in accuracy as well. You own both, what is your opinion.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Gunut, I have no idea. When I get a chance to shoot one I can give a more informed opinion. One thing that comes to mind, though, is the polymer frame. They tend to be more difficult to retain their accuracy. I would like to see how the barrel lockup is achieved, as that is a significant factor in accuracy as well. You own both, what is your opinion.


Well I can shoot my Hk much better then anything I have tried but I was wondering what a pro thought about it. The HK's have a great lockup and have a rubber o' ring on the bbl to keep it snug to the frame. That with a match trigger and target sites makes the gun very accurate! No doubt it could shoot a hole at 25yards from a rest. The gun still amazes me. What kind of accuracy can you get with your 1911 at 12yards? I have only had the gun a few months and I can get 5 rounds in an inch group. This is standing un-supported. This is better then I can do with my other guns. So what do ya think?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like you need to be shooting bullseye with that thing!! 

To tell you the truth, I have never shot my Colt @ 12 yds. I know that it will make 1 ragged hole 10 rnds @25yds from a rest, about the size of a half dollar. Two handed no rest I can keep them within 2" @ 25 yds. One handed, no support, I can slow fire into a 3" group (My wobble area is about that size).

To me, the o-ring doesn't sound like it would last. We have to fire 180 rounds per match. Not to mention the pratice rounds (200/wk).


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Sounds like you need to be shooting bullseye with that thing!!
> 
> To tell you the truth, I have never shot my Colt @ 12 yds. I know that it will make 1 ragged hole 10 rnds @25yds from a rest, about the size of a half dollar. Two handed no rest I can keep them within 2" @ 25 yds. One handed, no support, I can slow fire into a 3" group (My wobble area is about that size).
> 
> To me, the o-ring doesn't sound like it would last. We have to fire 180 rounds per match. Not to mention the pratice rounds (200/wk).


Hmm... I need to start seeing what kind of group I can get at 25.

The O-Ring lasts a about 10,000 rounds.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*unexpanded .45*

Keep in mind that a .45 that _doesn't_ expand has a diameter of about .45", while a 9mm that _does_ expand has a diameter of about .45".
(Ducking)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Keep in mind that a .45 that _doesn't_ expand has a diameter of about .45", while a 9mm that _does_ expand has a diameter of about .45".
> (Ducking)


What does that have to do with bullseye shooting?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> What does that have to do with bullseye shooting?


+1 here.:smt017 :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*wrong thread*



-gunut- said:


> What does that have to do with bullseye shooting?


Absolutely nothing. I intended to post it on the ".45 does not expand in 3-inch barrel" thread. I have no idea how it got over to the Bullseye thread. Maybe I pressed too hard on the mouse key and yanked the shot!

Begging your forgiveness.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For some very accurate pistols out of the box and not 1911s, take a look at
H&K USP Expert
S&W PC 845
S&W PC 945


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Absolutely nothing. I intended to post it on the ".45 does not expand in 3-inch barrel" thread. I have no idea how it got over to the Bullseye thread. Maybe I pressed too hard on the mouse key and yanked the shot!
> 
> Begging your forgiveness.


LMAO:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I use a XD45 Tactical for a Bullseye pistol. Mine is very accurate & handles well. I use my own re-loads in 45 caliber. I actually think my Taurus PT1911 is every bit as accurate as the XD. I just like the XD better for this competition. Our league is for big bore centerfire pistols only. No centerfire. We shoot 15 rounds @ 10 yds., 15 @ 15yds & 20 @ 25yds for a total of 50 rounds. It is a timed event. 15 min. for the whole thing. This is plenty of time to get all the rounds in.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you use reloads in your Taurus as well? Do they have the same barrel length. I've heard good things about the XD. For your centerfire bullseye, can you use 9mm?
-terry


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe that Kansas45 is shooting an indoor league. In conventional outdoor pistol, there are three guns in three seperate courses of fire, with 90 rnds in each course. 30 rnds slowfire, 3 10 shot strings 10 min each at 50 yds. one 10 shot string timed fire, 20 seconds/ 5 rnds @ 25 yds. one 10 shot string rapid fire, 10 seconds/ 5 rnds @ 25 yrds. Repeat 2 strings of timed and 2 more of rapid fire. one course of rimfire, centerfire, and .45 caliber. = 270 rnds x possible 10 pts each = 2700.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For anyone looking for a bullseye pistol, this is worth a look, you don't see them very often. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=61559157


----------

